# Is this really a 4k Calorie diet?



## CBR6 (Apr 19, 2010)

Alright guys,

Basically I've been working out my macros all evening and wanted to check I've got it right.

6 foot 4, 80kg, 6% BF.

I won't bore you with the individual food calorie breakdown.

My average day (READ: BARE MINIMUM CONSUMED STARTING MONDAY 17th)

----------------------------------------

100g oats, banana

2 slices Burgen Bread, 50g Peanut Butter

----------------------------------------

100g whole wheat pasta

Can of Tuna in Brine

Can of green giant sweetcorn

----------------------------------------

2 slices Burgen Bread, 50g Peanut Butter

Apple

----------------------------------------

75g Brown Rice

200g Chicken Breast

1 Red Pepper

4 Broccoli Florets

----------------------------------------

Supplemented with 4 pints whole milk, 1 Protein shake either PWO or a few hours before bed.

My calculations came to roughly 380g carbs, 200g protein, 180g fats, 3800kcal.

This is literally a diet I could achieve. What I am wondering is, am I doing enough?

I don't want to have to buy a weight gain (student), and I want to get my diet absolutely spot on before I delve into the help of supplements - I want to keep them a supplement not a meal replacement if I ever do.

Finally, I think I need a multivitamin as I just don't have the time to prepare vegetables for every single meal and obviously, want to maximise my nutrition.

Routine is Upper Lower Upper.

Thoughts? Thanks a lot in advance,

Liam.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

6%?? Really...


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Picsornosixpercent


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Personally I'd rather eat some more meat than have 4 pints of milk a day but it looks alright to me and if that's all that funds allow then it's fine.


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Big Ste said:


> Picsornosixpercent


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2014)

Any body who claims 6% and doesn't post a pic doesn't live in the real world.

My thoughts are he'll be double that


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

it might be right in kcals and macros from a quick glance, but 4 pints of milk and not too much food isnt really a diet to speak of, its all lactose, so sugar and sat fats in the milk


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

You are natural presumably, judging by the protein intake? If so it looks ok to me. But personally I'd still have higher protein ratio instead of all the fat.

You are missing protein from meals 1 and 3.

I'm not a fan of getting 50% of calories (or whatever it is) from whole milk. It would probably work OK but a better balance of whole food would be better.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Asouf said:


>


Looking dry bro


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

LMFAO at the skeleton pic

Dead hilarious


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Can't see 4 k in that diet, unless the milk ramps it right up. Needs more meat imo


----------



## lm73 (Jan 2, 2014)

you got time to prep that diet but not veg,a multivitamin wont replace not eating veg


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Asouf said:


>


Wow ,thats a hell of a cut


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2014)

Not enough whole foods, milk is bo11ocks imo. Taking up cals then can be used better elsewhere.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Not enough whole foods, milk is bo11ocks imo. Taking up cals then can be used better elsewhere.


The op may struggle to eat that much real food,maybe having the milk with some oats/eggs in it will do the job.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2014)

gearchange said:


> The op may struggle to eat that much real food,maybe having the milk with some oats/eggs in it will do the job.


Suppose it will do the job, but let's be fair we all have to force down more food if we want to reach our goals.


----------



## onemisedcall (Mar 17, 2014)

CBR6 said:


> Alright guys,
> 
> Basically I've been working out my macros all evening and wanted to check I've got it right.
> 
> ...


fish is ur girl friend m8


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

to be fair the OP is at 6%, although he lost the weight through AID's


----------



## CBR6 (Apr 19, 2010)

Don't really know why you all doubt the 6% - I'm not proud of it, like I said - 6 foot 4, 80kg. I'll put a pic up if you want a laugh. In short, I'm a lanky ****. :thumb:

Basically what I've gained from this thread so far is to drop the milk in favour of hard calories. I thought it would help me add a thousand, but obviously not (I looked at GOMAD and scaled it down a bit).

Today I replaced the 4 pints of milk with 150g of cashew nuts and 200g mince, going to have a can of baked beans with some burgen bread and a few eggs later. Is this any better?

I'll go out and grab a load of eggs now and try and get them in but the milk helps me get to 4k (I struggle to eat more than about 3.5k at the moment, still an improvement from about 2.5k a day a month ago!).

I've got cans of tuna, a load of king prawns, smoked salmon and salmon fillets - is this enough different fish?

I will also (when my musclefood chicken order comes) replace the burgen bread and peanut butter with chicken breast sandwiches. What can I replace Iceberg lettuce with in the sandwich to make it a bit more nutritionally balanced?

And to the guy who mentioned vegetable food prep - I do have vegetables with most meals, if you're telling me I don't need a multivitamin as well then great, another thing less to buy, more money on solid food.

Thanks for the help so far, want to get my diet absolutely nailed on so I can really make some good gains.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2014)

CBR6 said:


> Don't really know why you all doubt the 6% - I'm not proud of it, like I said - 6 foot 4, 80kg. I'll put a pic up if you want a laugh. In short, I'm a lanky ****. :thumb:
> 
> Basically what I've gained from this thread so far is to drop the milk in favour of hard calories. I thought it would help me add a thousand, but obviously not (I looked at GOMAD and scaled it down a bit).
> 
> ...


Excellent work on replacing the milk with solid foods.

Getting quality fats in the cashews.

Myself personally would replace the lettuce with fresh spinach its a superfood after all.


----------

